# Got busted...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My daughter and I went out last night to make a few stands. We parked the Jeep and started down the trail, I whispered to her, which side do you want to start on when a coyote started to howl his ass off... She pointed in the direction of the howling coyote. We tried everything to get him to come out but I knew it was over before we even started. My daughter spotted some fresh bobcat, coyote and fox tracks on the way back to the Jeep...she gave me a rash of crap because I didn't see them, I told her wasn't looking for track's I was trying to get to the next stand before the Sun went down...
Jeez...last year she didn't want to go, and now all of a sudden she's Joe tracker...lol. I took her cell phone away the other day for a week and now she wants to go hunting with me... I wonder if I am on to something. Anyway we seen a few Jack rabbits, lots of packrat's, toads and two tarantula's... No snakes! It was a good day. I will try to post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds to me like she was listening all along.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree Don,


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I need to work on posting pictures...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's pretty funny, Eric. I bet she's not afraid of snakes, either. Can she shoot? Anyone toting the .22-250 with your new loads? Have you shot them yet? If so, how do they print?

Good luck, friend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Eric ! You reloading now ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He is, YD. I gave him a press and some dies.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome. Very generous Glen....Give a man a bullet and he will shoot that day, teach a man to reload and he will shoot for a lifetime !

See Sister Mary I was paying attention !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought that had something to do with fishing Don? :smile:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

No coyotes, but a great trip with your daughter, that's makes for a great night out! Maybe the coyotes will cooperate next time.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> That's pretty funny, Eric. I bet she's not afraid of snakes, either. Can she shoot? Anyone toting the .22-250 with your new loads? Have you shot them yet? If so, how do they print?
> 
> Good luck, friend.


 Glen she doesn't like snakes just like her dad... She can shoot, and I was carrying the 22-250. I haven't shot any of my reloads just yet, I just bought a headspace gauge from Dillon Precision here in Snottsdale. It's been to hot to go shooting... almost to hot to go hunting. You will be the first to know.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Eric ! You reloading now ?


Yep thanks to Glen... When I get a new press one day, I will pay it forward with the one Glen gave me.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> No coyotes, but a great trip with your daughter, that's makes for a great night out! Maybe the coyotes will cooperate next time.


it sure does... I just need to find a uneducated coyote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Yep thanks to Glen... When I get a new press one day, I will pay it forward with the one Glen gave me.


Good for you ! Do you have dies for the 45 ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Good for you ! Do you have dies for the 45 ?


 No not yet Don, but I am planning on it...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's some of the pictures I was talking about... The gate is < 5 minutes from the house... It's my new backyard


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry about the quality of the pictures, it's my new phone and I am just learning how to use it. The camera lens may have been dirty, I dropped it in the dirt and steped on it. The plastic screen protector worked great, it had a big tear and a bunch of smaller holes in it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's, some nice looking turf there, were you out for the evening hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short said:


> That's an awesome picture of your daughter and that wheelgun on her hip. I am jealous. Here in Colorado it is illegal for anyone under the age of 21 to posses a pistol even while hunting. I hope that all states allow what you have sooner than later. Awesome job getting your kids in the field too.


Thanks Short... She wanted to shoot a rabbit, We seen one but it gave us the slip. She been hunting with me and the wife since she was a baby. That's one of the reasons we moved to Arizona.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

hassell said:


> Great pic's, some nice looking turf there, were you out for the evening hunt, thanks for sharing.


 yes hassell the evening. I am not having any luck during the evening, I am going to try the mornings...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Eric.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never saw a frog in Arizona before. Maybe you could spring for a holster that fits the pistol, too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glen, that looks like a toad to me. But we do have a lot of different frogs here. I use to go frog gigging when younger and last year during my buddies elk hunt he was walking and had a very small tree frog jump from a tree and land on his bow, lol

Great pics Eric are those pics on the Hwy 87 side or the otherside?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Don. Glen, that's a Colorado river toad aka the Sonoran desert toad, it's psychoactive (hallucinogenic) the skin contains 5-MeO- DMT and bufotenin a poison that can kill a dog. It's toxic when consumed orally but can be smoked. Bufotenin is outlawed in California ( hard to believe), and a criminal offence here if you get caught smoking it. I got the holster and gun belt with the pistol...it's better than mexican style carry.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ed, it's East of the 60, that's the Superstition Mountains.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Same side as hwy 87 I think, I see them whenever I drive to Phoenix.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am glad you talked her into going with you. It sounds like she enjoyed her time also. Well done sir.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

[quote name="prairiewolf" post="177139" timestamp="1439066970"]Same side as hwy 87 I think, I see them whenever I drive to Phoenix. Kind of Ed, a little more south of the Superstition Mountains. Between Gold Canyon and Queen Valley...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Rick Howard said:


> I am glad you talked her into going with you. It sounds like she enjoyed her time also. Well done sir.


 Thanx Rick, it's so hot here in the summer, it's kind of hard to really enjoy it. But we had fun When I go by myself and tell her about all the animals I seen, it gets her motivated.


----------

